# YES!!!!!!!  I finally made it work!!!!!!



## BusinessMan

I have been trying to find a way to use my Astro mixamp to get virtual surround sound through my headphones and use a blue yeti mic at the same time. I can pluh the mic in and use it, but the moment I plug in my amp, i can no longer use the Yeti. 

Softer tinkering around with all of the equipment, this is the soultion I found.

Mixamp is connected to the PS4 via an optical cable. The use that is used to power the mixamp is then plugged into my PS3, not my PS4. This allows the mixamp to recieve the audio signal from the PS4, but it isn't recognized as a headset. 

I then plug in the blue yeti and voila, I have a great console gaming audio setup.

When my T90s arrive next week, I'll try plugging my Mayflower Objective 2 into tje Astro mixamp and then try plughing my T90s into the amp.


----------



## Reckless95

businessman said:


> I have been trying to find a way to use my Astro mixamp to get virtual surround sound through my headphones and use a blue yeti mic at the same time. I can pluh the mic in and use it, but the moment I plug in my amp, i can no longer use the Yeti.
> 
> Softer tinkering around with all of the equipment, this is the soultion I found.
> 
> ...


 

 The USB is meant for the mic or else how would the console/pc pick it up through on the optical  You could also plug the USB into the wall or PC.


----------



## BusinessMan

Damn, that could explain why I couldn't hear my friend over voice chat :/  I guess I spoke too soon. 
  
 So, it would seem like I HAVE to find a setup that's compatible with the Astro mix amp.  It's a pain how they give you a y connector that has 2 males and only 1 female :/.  If I bought a usb>3.5mm converter, would that work with Astro's y-splitter?


----------



## Reckless95

businessman said:


> Damn, that could explain why I couldn't hear my friend over voice chat :/  I guess I spoke too soon.
> 
> So, it would seem like I HAVE to find a setup that's compatible with the Astro mix amp.  It's a pain how they give you a y connector that has 2 males and only 1 female :/.  If I bought a usb>3.5mm converter, would that work with Astro's y-splitter?


 
 The only downside of having it plugged into another source is that you lose the mixing game audio with the voice if that's fine with you. There are very limited options in the PS4 party to prioritize the party over the game on the left hand side inside the party menu. You might of had the game prioritized instead of the party meaning you couldn't hear them. I find the USB on the PS4 makes alot of noise compared to my computer where I hardly hear a hiss.


----------



## BusinessMan

So......I've given up. I'll be running a test with a friend later tonight and if I don't receive a positive result, I'll be returning everything. Although this was an "interesting" experience (although frustrating), my only regret is buying the MMX300s because you can't return headphones where I live. There goes a good chunk of money -_-

What an ironic end to a thread, given the thread's name '~'


----------



## Reckless95

businessman said:


> So......I've given up. I'll be running a test with a friend later tonight and if I don't receive a positive result, I'll be returning everything. Although this was an "interesting" experience (although frustrating), my only regret is buying the MMX300s because you can't return headphones where I live. There goes a good chunk of money -_-
> 
> What an ironic end to a thread, given the thread's name '~'


 
 I run mine like this.
  
 PS4 Optical---> Mixamp
  
 USB From PS4--->Mixamp
  
 Blue Snowball--->PS4 USB
  
 Headphones into Mixamp. No splitter since there is no mic.
  
 Now on the PS4.
  
 Settings>Sound and Screen>Audio Output Settings>Primary Output Port should be Digital Out (Optical) check Dolby Digital 5.1ch>Hit Okay
  
 Output to Headphones>Chat Audio
  
 Audio Format (Priority)>Bitstream (Dolby)
  
 You should have your dolby headphone selected on your mixamp.
  
 Next to test your Yeti, in my case the Snowball.
  
 Settings>Devices>Audio Devices>Microphone Level. Test it out. Turn the slider up or down.
  
 Now you can use the Mixer at the bottom of your Mixamp to control between Game and Voice
  
 Next, have a game running. Hit the PS button to bring you to the homescreen. 
  
 Create A party. On the left hand side you should see a home with a headset, click that one. Should say Prioritized Party.
  
 I would start out on your Mixamp with the Nob towards Voice and work your way over to Game to get a happy middle.


----------



## BusinessMan

Those are the settings I currently have.  My friend's internet is being crap, so he isn't able to join my party.  I'll probably wait until I get confirmation one way or another.  I tried messing with the mixer, but I wasn't able to hear him yesterday.


----------



## Reckless95

businessman said:


> Those are the settings I currently have.  My friend's internet is being crap, so he isn't able to join my party.  I'll probably wait until I get confirmation one way or another.  I tried messing with the mixer, but I wasn't able to hear him yesterday.


 
 That's because you had the USB plugged into the PS3. For the mixer to work it has to be plugged into the PS4.


----------



## BusinessMan

Strange.  I had the mixer plugged into the PS3 because once I plugged it in, the PS4 would no longer recognize the microphone.  For some reason, the microphone is working now, despite the mix amp being plugged into the PS4 as well.  I still haven't heard the voice chat though :/  I'll probably have to wait for the weekend to check that.


----------



## Reckless95

businessman said:


> Strange.  I had the mixer plugged into the PS3 because once I plugged it in, the PS4 would no longer recognize the microphone.  For some reason, the microphone is working now, despite the mix amp being plugged into the PS4 as well.  I still haven't heard the voice chat though :/  I'll probably have to wait for the weekend to check that.


 
  
 Does the Mixamp even provide enough power for the T90s?


----------



## BusinessMan

I haven't received the T90s yet.  They're supposed to arrive next week.  I'm currently using the MMX300s as headphones.  I'll make sure to test that out for you.  I doubt it would.  I bought a Mayflower Objective 2 so I could power the T90s.  I've plugged the Objective 2 into the Mixamp, then the MMX300s to the Objective 2 and I still received all of the sound.   However...there is something off.  I don't know if they're getting too much power, or something, but the surround sound doesn't sound as good.


----------

